# New Eura mobil convert



## flobin

hi everybody
finaly found a euro mobile forum! we have just traded our old swift royal in for a Profila 580 LS its fantastic we chose it for its winterization as we ski every year and the poor old swift, although a great van, was starting to show the effects the cold can have on a van. We have just got back from a 4 week trip to Switzerland and Austia and the van performed superbly the new ford transit is superb. The only downer is the amount of condesation that accumulates on the windows, does anybody else have this problem, i've put it down to the fact that it is just sealed up better, no great big gas drops in the floor to allow gales in and no wind blowing in through the fridge!


----------



## Jennifer

Congratulations on becoming a Eura Mobile owner.

Yes, I have also suffered from condensation.

Jenny


----------



## Chudders

Likewise, congrats in attaining Euramobil status. Not sure about condensation, not had a problem but I do leave heating and dehumidifyer in winter.
Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours

regards, Dave


----------



## ciderdaze

You wont go back, Now on my third,Enjoy


----------



## gaspode

Most "A" class vans with very large windscreens have condensation problems during cold weather camping. Closing the windscreen shutter early before it gets too cold at night will help as will keeping a vent open but the only real answer is to buy an insulated outside windscreen cover. Unfortunately these tend to be rather on the pricey side for these large windscreens, I believe that Vancomfort http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/ can obtain covers for your van from the German manufacturer (at a price).


----------



## Chudders

gaspode said:


> , I believe that Vancomfort http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/ can obtain covers for your van from the German manufacturer (at a price).


Van Comfort do indeed make external screens for a Euramobil. I bought a set which come in 3 pieces and velcro together. 
I think they were about £150 or so.
Helpful firm as well. They were however the only place I could find that would do them.
Regards, Dave
Edit

Just thought, I don,t think the profila is an A class. Is it not a coachbuilt with overcab.


----------



## gaspode

Chudders said:


> Just thought, I don,t think the profila is an A class. Is it not a coachbuilt with overcab.


You may well be right there Chudders, I'm afraid I always think "A" class when someone mentions Euramobil and windscreens. :roll:

Nevertheless, the answer is the same - external screens.


----------



## teemyob

*Eura*

They are good though are'nt they those old Euras!?

Glad you like.

New ones don't look so tempting.

TM


----------



## Bob45

*Eura*

I bought external screens from Van Comfort and they are superb for stopping condensation on my HYMER!

Bob


----------



## paulkenny9

Condensation only occurs because there is no air circulation, 

It probably is a good testamony to the seals on your van but the only way to stop it is to have a vent open or use a extractor fan, maybe you have one over your cooker.

Just think, all your breathing, cooking, showers, all giving out vapuor and its got nowhere to go.

The average family of 4 in a house gives off over 100 pints of vapour every week, this is why building regs now say all kitchens and bath rooms in new homes must have extractors fans to stop damp problems.

Paul


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Welcome to Eura Mobils.

We have only had ours a short time but love it (as we are new to motorhoming we have no comparison to make).

I wrote on the forum to say that we have not suffered with condensation but then when people started talking about the windscreen I realised that we do get it on the front window in the morning when we are away in it. We just mop it up with a microfibre cloth and just assumed that it was normal :roll: :roll: 

As it is now coming spring we purchased some chairs/loungers yesterday from Riversway and HWMBO said "well those are the last large priced items we will need arent they" - My reply - yes apart from the drive away awning, the silver screens, the second leisure battery, the satellite set up etc etc :!: :!: :!:


----------



## flobin

Thanks for the good comments, 
We are now unintentionally venting the van due to the fact that the kitchen sky light blew off this weekend :lol: ! so condensation temporarily cured! 
We have indeedy used an external screen for years so no problem with condensation on the windscreen. Although the old 'silverscreen' did not let light through, we chose a taylormade one this time and it does?! still works well.
Flobin and Wilamena


----------



## Pard

Hi

Congrats. 

I too am fairly new to Eura Mobiling and can only find one flaw so far. They seem to be so great and dependable that postings on MHF are few compared with Hymer's (which I had before). Of course it might have something to do with them being a bit rarer on British roads!

Enjoy your new 'toy'

Terry


----------



## neilanddot

Hi 
We too have a 580ls and love it, sure you will have a great time with it and in particular I am sure it is a good choice for your skiing trips, The Euras have got v.good insulation qualities and the overcab bed is so comfortable and BIG. 
Neil


----------

